

Ask HN: What podcasts will make me a better software engineer? - 6chars


======
eudoxus
JupiterBroadcasting
([http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com)) has
alot of really good podcasts, it may not necessarily make you a better
software engineer, but at the same time it just might.

One's to keep an eye on: Linux Action show,
[http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/linuxactionshow/](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/linuxactionshow/)
Coder Radio,
[http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/coderradio/](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/coderradio/)
TechSnap,
[http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/techsnap/](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/techsnap/)

~~~
6chars
Thanks! I'll take a look at all of those.

------
matthavener
I like the Relevance podcast. It focuses less on tech stuff and more on
craft/SE/culture, but its always nice to listen to.

------
alanchavez
I don't think podcasts alone will make you a better software engineer.

Most software engineer spend countless hours perfecting their craft, and
forget about soft skills that will make you more "likeable" and will help you
advance further your career.

~~~
6chars
I didn't ask for podcasts that will, by themselves, make me a better software
engineer. I'm just looking for ones that are more productive than just
listening to music in my car on the way to work.

